# Relocation



## kumigold (Oct 1, 2017)

I got married to my Portuguese wife almost two years ago in nigeria and all documentations have been approved apart from our wedding registration in Portugal. Although my Portuguese wife and child both reside in london I would want to acquire my residency in portugal before I and my family are ready to reside to another eu country..could I be told what type of visa to apply for to go to portugal after my registration is ready and the process
Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

kumigold said:


> I got married to my Portuguese wife almost two years ago in nigeria and all documentations have been approved apart from our wedding registration in Portugal. Although my Portuguese wife and child both reside in london I would want to acquire my residency in portugal before I and my family are ready to reside to another eu country..could I be told what type of visa to apply for to go to portugal after my registration is ready and the process
> Thank you


Could be complicated & very possibly impossible because she's in the UK which is a non Schengen zone country & you want to enter a Schengen zone country without her....... so probably better to consult the SEF website at sef.pt but you will need to have an apostille attached to your marriage certificate to state the marriage is legal in the country it took place in.


----------



## kumigold (Oct 1, 2017)

Really appreciate your insight, what I meant was after the wedding registration is comcluded in portugal , I would like to apply for a holiday visa to portugal ..obviously my wife and child is expected to join me in portugal for the holiday..we have not decided which eu country we should settle in..I just want to know what kind of visa I can apply for on the basis that my wife and son are Portuguese..thank you


----------

